
Show HN: Jobs for Coronavirus Survivors. Have Covid-19 Antibodies? You're Hired - taariqlewis
https://jobs.rezscore.com/hire/covid/
======
ghall
Thanks for posting! As a probable early survivor, I've been looking for ways
to volunteer, hopefully this works out!

